

Art.sy (Pandora for fine art) raises seed from Schmidt, Dorsey, Murdoch, Breyer - hukkelhe
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/24/art-sy-1-25-million-schmidt-murdoch-dorsey/

======
rachmanblake
I really like this idea and business. It has serious potential...and it's a
service that simply does not exist in any shape in form at the current moment.
This will change the world!

------
revorad
I wonder what PG thinks of this. Has the time come for Artix?

------
Cmccann7
I've seen Carter take this from exhibityes (what art.sy was called before) to
what it is today. He is an impressive founder and has an amazing
team/investors.

Can't wait to see the product live and in action, and change the face of the
art world as we know it today.

------
WiseWeasel
But I already get all the fine art I need from Limewire...

